# Breathless with chest pain!



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi there  

I'm currently 24+ weeks pregnant.  For the last couple of weeks I've been a little breathless, which I just presumed was a natural side effect of my growing bump.  However in the last day or two I've become increasingly breathless, even when I'm not doing anything, and my chest at the bottom of my breast bone and underneath my right boob has become very sore.  The breathing and soreness have left me exhausted and feeling generally unwell so much so I've spent most of the last 24hours in bed.  I'm due to see my midwife on Thursday for a routine appointment but wondered if it was something I should be concerned enough about to see my gp in the meantime - or is it just another normal pregnancy thing that I didn't know about!

Many thanks for your time



Mins x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I would strongly advise you to ring your delivery suite tonight and describe your symptoms. I would think that they may ask you to come in and be examined and perhaps take some blood to rule out anaemia or any clotting problems. It may well just be due to the pressure of the baby in your diaphragm, but I want you to be seen to be on the safe side,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Emilycaitlin

I've just been seen by my GP out of hours service at the nearest minor injuries clinic in the next town.  The doctor who examined me said there were no problems with my blood pressure, lungs etc although he didn't take any bloods so couldn't rule out anaemia.  He couldn't give me any explanation for my symptoms but was confident that I was absolutely fine and gave me an asthma inhaler    I hope he was a real doctor  I'm going to ask my midwife for a blood test when I see her on Thursday.  

Many thanks for your advice and for taking the time to get back to me so quickly



Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Emilycaitlin

Just to say thanks again for the advice.  The inhaler made no difference but thankfully overnight baby has had a huge move around inside of me and this morning I can breath again and the soreness is easing  



Mins x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

glad you are feeling better, take care of yourself,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

